# why do rabbits twitch their bums?



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 6, 2012)

When my bunnies eat they kinda twitch their bums, like the fur? Is there a reason why they do this? :bunnybutt:


----------



## RollingHills (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats different - All the times I've experienced our rabbits twitching their bottoms is when they are horny and want to be mated. Who knows, maybe their enjoying there food?


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

I noticed some of mine do it when they are eating their cecotropes or even something they just really like like a banana chip... Maybe they're just excited?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't noticed Honey doing that.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 6, 2012)

It's only 2 of my females that do it? I was thinking maybe it meant they were excited because when i bring the food out to them they binky everywhere then twitch their bum when they eat it, well it's not their bum it's like they've got an itch but are too busy eating to scratch it, but they only do it when they eat? lol


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

I think we're talking about the same thing, like when the horses have a fly or an itch and they twitch the muscle to get rid of it?


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah Kipcha thats what i mean lol


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 6, 2012)

do you know why they do it?


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never seen either of mine do that!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

I really think it's an excited thing, mine normally do it most when eating their favorite treat.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 6, 2012)

Butt treats must be Toby's favourite. Only time he does that!

I always thought that maybe he was tickling himself.


----------

